#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Hong Kong To Macau by Cataraman

## dirtydog

This probably wont rival buadhai's around the world trip as we only travelled for 55 minutes and that was in relative aircon luxury, not 6 months in the back of a Bedford Truck.

The reason for this trip was a meal at Macau's famous Fernando's Portugese restaurant, yep sod Sands Casino we aint into that, it was hit the old town then hit the restaurant.

Anyway off we set for the Hong Kong Macau Ferry Terminal on our way to the New Macau Maritime Ferry Terminal, doing this you have to exit Hong Kong's immigration and when you get to Macau you get issued a visa for there.

Now this aint no ferry terminal, they got real classy boats to get you to Macau, you can also charter a helicopter to take you, but we weren't in any rush, the boats have nice luxurious reclining seats and they also give you some funny food, I assume it is Chinese, obviously I didn't eat any of that as I find Chinese food bland at best of times, and prepackaged Chinese food must be the worst in the world.

The Portugese took over Macau in the 16th Century, they started or continued the prostitution and gambling, probably had a load of pirates there aswell so it was probably a good party town in them days.

The old town is a good place to spend some time eating and drinking and just people watching, they got some real freaks there.

The Boats waiting to take passengers to Macau from Hong Kong.





New Macau Maritime Ferry Terminal.





And then we are off into Macau in a taxi.



Here we are at San Ma Lo, or as us normal people call it the old town, now don't forget this place is hundreds of years old and looks in better condition than most places in Thailand.



OK maybe the fountains aint.













They get every where don't they  :Sad: 







One of the first churches but nicely restored.



The old clock tower.

----------


## kingwilly

i like macau - i spent a weekend there few months back. 

out till 6/7 am - sleep till 3.00pm - big poturguese lunch then start all over - saw fck all of the city!

pretty small and cold - did some shopping tho.

----------


## Propagator

Way back in time - when I was stationed in Hong Kong I took a weeks leave in Macau.   Booked in at some hotel and ordered a massage.    Girl arrived, real stunner Portugese/Chinese and I gets my massage.  At the end she asked if I would like her services any more, and added that she charged by the day. A price was negotiated - not expensive - something like 3 or 4 quid a day.   Suffice to say I saw very little of the town or remember much about holiday, it was just an acholic and sex filled escapade.   Do remember that I won a bit a the casino and one of her friends joined us for the night!!!!!     :Very Happy:

----------


## kingwilly

^ quite. but i gotta say my first impression was that the city was dead (i suppuse everyone was in the casinos - apparently its a real social issue!) 

and the few bars a mostly filled with wealthy expats and bored russian and thai whores! 

not exactly great fun.

but then i found a decent dance club... but it didnt start up until around 4.30 am.... makes for a very late night / morning / afternoon.

----------


## MeMock

When I took the ferry to macau this bloke bent the handle of my suitcase and stuffed it completely.

Spent 2 days in Macau, did the big walk around town and then ended uo in a thai resturant (yes the wife was with me)

Pretty boring place.

----------


## kingwilly

i understand that a number of honky's use it as a rendevous for a dirty weekend with the mistress....

----------


## theudonshawn

It looks so European to me... I got excited when I read the thing about Pirates...

----------


## Happyman

Went to an extremely boring Insurance industry convention there a few years ago - four days of absolute boredom listening to self important prats telling everybody how good they were. ( there was a brilliant fascinating paper on claims procedures presented  though - by me !! :rofl: ) 
The good thing was that I slept through most of the other stuff and  was not too knackered to see the town afterwards.
I thought the old buildings and the care that had been taken to preserve them was a credit to the city planners- loved it ! 
 Why don't other ex-colonial type places do the same rather than try to destroy all their heritage and put up  soul-less concrete blocks ???

Xaimen and Shanghai in china- Singapore - some parts of Southern Taiwan and KL make the effort - why can't the others ???

Rant over  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I've done that trip, I went over to Macau - realized how rubbish it was within about five minutes and went back to Lockhart Road.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

There's fuck all to do except Casino, it was a good break from the madness of Bangkok when I was there though .

cheers

----------

